# Dating and Dieting



## Administrator

> Whether trying to lose weight, get healthier, or just changing eating habits, dieting can be hard.
> 
> If you've ever struggled to stick to a certain eating regime, you're certainly not alone. Research shows the once traditional method of simply cutting calories won't lead to long-term results.
> 
> More than just the stress of trying to balance what you eat or a changing metabolism, a bad diet could spell disaster for your relationship. To find out how important your diet is to the people around you, we surveyed 1,000 people about their experience with dieting and dating. We asked them whether they or their partners dieted, which diets led to the most relationship strain, and how many changed what they ate to match their partner. Read on as we explore their answers below.


To read more about: Dating and Dieting go to Ellipticalreviews.com


----------

